# Toro 824: Dump pick



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Keep or throw back? Recoil pulls, that’s all I have been able to check out. Missing key ( workaround?).


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Definitely been stored outside for a while, could be a good score.
I would definitely spend some time to get her running.
Power Shift is a nice machine and a little more complicated than a standard Toro. I would remove the belly pan and clean and lube the internals as well as the power shift mechanism and make sure it operates as it should.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have time and room, go for it ... just don't put much money in it till you get it operating good .....


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

looks like a 1994


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

I love it to see an older discarded machine brought back to life and provide the service it was designed to carry out. That said needs a little attention, get her running first and then if things look good get her all pretty and show her off. She can give 20 more years of good service and more, nice little project to keep you tinkering in the garage with a cold one!

So my vote is go for it, i would do it myself and gift to a friend who would enjoy the gesture.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

you can jam a pen cap into the key slot, or disconnect the wire that goes from the key to the ground on the throttle lever:


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Interesting underbody compared to typical belly pans.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yeah, the PowerShift is very different. I am still waiting for a free one to show up by me, even if just to work on it.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Is that missing the scraper bar? What about the belly pan, did you remove it?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Does it have a belly pan?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If no belly inspection pan, that will be the first I've seen without one ....


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

rwh963 said:


> Does it have a belly pan?


no. it is a power shift.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*No need for a pan on those the tranny is in it's on state of protection. And there is a plastic cover for the belts.*


----------

